# Lekarze > Forum okulistyczne >  Czarna kropka w oku. Co to jest?

## P.J

Witam. Mam roblem i pytanie. Mianowicie, w zeszłą niedzielę przed południem zaczął mi towarzyszyć ból lewego oka. Do wieczora oko było całe czerwone i mocno opuchnięte. Pojechałem do szpitala, gdzie powiedziano mi, że jest to wirusowe zapalenie spojówki. Dostałem receptę na krople i maść. Po dwóch dniach było "po problemie". Dzisiaj rano zacząłem odczuwać to samo "drapanie". Przyjrzałem się w lustrze i zauważyłem czarną kropkę na brzegu tęczowki. Na codzień pracuje w Niemczech i teoretycznie mam dostęp do Polskiego specjalisty, ale przyjmuje on tylko w godzinach rannych więc dzisiaj jest już za późno. Chciałbym się dowiedzieć co to może być i czy powinienem się martwić. Zrobiłem zdjęcie na którym dosyć dokładnie widać zmianę w oku. Z góry dziękuję za odpowiedź. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## ZdroweOko_com

Widocznie poprzedniego zapalenia nie doleczyłeś do końca i stąd też występuje taki problem. Generalnie udałbym się raz jeszcze do lekarza specjalisty aby zobaczył jak wygląda oko i ewentualnie przepisał inne krople,które będziesz stosował dłużej niż 2 dni.

----------

